# About to pull the trigger on a Mk3



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi All,

I have been on this forums for years, first with a Mk1 and currently a Mk2. I am very close to purchasing a Mk3 S-Tronic 2.0 TFSI (2017) possibly as soon as next week. Just a couple of questions:

1) This will be my first S-Tronic, I have always had manual before, any tips and are they reliable?

2) Any common problems or things to look for with Mk3's in general?

3) The one I am looking at is blue, how does the paintwork hold up to stone chips and what is the undercoat colour with blue paintwork?

Thanks


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

My TT is manual, but I think you are ok with a 2.0L and semi auto. I don't think it's the dry clutch DQ200 that Honest John demonises that is in VAG cars generally up to 1.8L. That author also hates small turbos, keyless entry and electromechanical parking brakes. It's been a constant theme in the Saturday Telegraph motoring Q&A for months.

IMHO the issue with the small autos and clutch packs overheating and tending to fail is many people treat them like torque converter autos, so in stop/go and long traffic jams they heat up if kept in drive mode, instead of using neutral and letting a gap form ahead. Creeping forward, according to the Engineering Explained guy on You Tube is another factor that degrades dual clutch boxes.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

I took the plunge and got my S3 in S-TRONIC and honestly i would never go back. When choosing a TTS i didn't even consider a manual. As with everything just make sure it's services and you should have no issues.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

All my other TTs have been manual until my latest and I wouldn't go back. S-Tronic is fantastic.

Apart from the usual checks make sure both seat frames are not splitting. A common, well documented fault on the forums.

Enjoy!


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Regarding your S-Tronic questions, it's quite a mature technology and now generally considered very good and reliable. I don't think you need to look at anything beyond standard checks on such a new car.

Other problems - if yours will have super sport seats with plastic panels on their sides - you may want to check those panels for cracks and how well they're attached to the seat as that was an issue with early mkIII's.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies all. I think I will enjoy the S-Tronic on long journeys. All going well I will be picking her up next week so I will post pics.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is the car in question, will hopefully be picking it up next week. Its a 2017 2.0 TFSI S-Tronic Black Edition in Mystic Blue.

It's an ex showroom car so it is fitted with basically every extra available.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Snake TT said:


> Here is the car in question, will hopefully be picking it up next week. Its a 2017 2.0 TFSI S-Tronic Black Edition in Mystic Blue.
> 
> It's an ex showroom car so it is fitted with basically every extra available.


Looks fantastic love that blue Snake TT, I bet you can`t wait dude. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

That looks lush. Our TTS was ex showroom, as you say fully loaded and never missed a beat. Never had a blue car but that does look good. Give it a good check over on collection.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

ROBH49 said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the car in question, will hopefully be picking it up next week. Its a 2017 2.0 TFSI S-Tronic Black Edition in Mystic Blue.
> ...


I have a few details to sort out before its 100% confirmed, and THEN i'll get excited


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Pugliese said:


> That looks lush. Our TTS was ex showroom, as you say fully loaded and never missed a beat. Never had a blue car but that does look good. Give it a good check over on collection.


Yes will be thoroughly checking it, it still has 2 and a half years of manufacturer warranty left and it is from an Audi approved dealer so I should have a good bit of peace of mind. I will also have a 3 and a half hour drive back home to get used to it 8)


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Snake, I saw that one and it looks really nice. They did have a Riviera Blue one kicking about too, didn't you fancy that? I did but thought it would attract too much of the wrong kind of attention. Your blue is much nicer IMHO than Scuba, although I like Scuba Blue too.

Potential spoiler alert. Well actually I hope it isn't, having just got a new car myself with some things I'm not happy about. I think you may find the navigation is a retro fit. All that means is there isn't Audi Connect, if you were wanting Goole Earth overlaid etc. I hear there are licensing issues with Audi and Goole, I thinks that's why Google Street Map has been withdrawn as a connect feature. I was told HazzyDayz do work for your dealer. If your car is compatible, you could get HazzyDays to fit Car Play/Android auto, as they advertise it on their website. You will also see I've got a thread asking for feedback on them and SatNav Systems.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sorry to be a PITA. Just check with them the car has not been used as a service loan vehicle, which will have been driven by many. One tell tale sign is if you find its fitted with a tracker. You might find a vodaphone tracker card or similar in the stuff that goes in the pouch for the handbook. Sorry its a bit difficult to check surreptitiously as you are so far away.

The other things is watch out in the last part of your journey is there are plenty of speed cameras in that part of the world! Sorry I'm sounding candid but you may not want people to know from where you are buying.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Previously had Golf R with DSG now have TT with S-Tronic (same system different name). To get the best out of the gearbox, you have to understand what it can do and how to use it. At standstill there is no load on the clutch (check the rev counter and the revs remain constant whether in gear or in neutral). Here is a very informative guide from VWROC and acknowledgement to Belfast Col for his hard work.

http://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/11881 ... r-dsg-box/


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks awesome, nice choice!


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

falconmick said:


> Previously had Golf R with DSG now have TT with S-Tronic (same system different name). To get the best out of the gearbox, you have to understand what it can do and how to use it. At standstill there is no load on the clutch (check the rev counter and the revs remain constant whether in gear or in neutral). Here is a very informative guide from VWROC and acknowledgement to Belfast Col for his hard work.
> 
> http://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/11881 ... r-dsg-box/


Thanks for the link I will have a good read of it today. Quich question though, is S-Tronic generally considered as an automatic or are they 2 distinctly different things?


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

MClaine55 said:


> Hi Snake, I saw that one and it looks really nice. They did have a Riviera Blue one kicking about too, didn't you fancy that? I did but thought it would attract too much of the wrong kind of attention. Your blue is much nicer IMHO than Scuba, although I like Scuba Blue too.
> 
> Potential spoiler alert. Well actually I hope it isn't, having just got a new car myself with some things I'm not happy about. I think you may find the navigation is a retro fit. All that means is there isn't Audi Connect, if you were wanting Goole Earth overlaid etc. I hear there are licensing issues with Audi and Goole, I thinks that's why Google Street Map has been withdrawn as a connect feature. I was told HazzyDayz do work for your dealer. If your car is compatible, you could get HazzyDays to fit Car Play/Android auto, as they advertise it on their website. You will also see I've got a thread asking for feedback on them and SatNav Systems.


Hi thanks for the tips, not sure why the navigation would be a retrofit on a showroom car though, can you expand on that?

I like the other blue colours but this one stood out to be as it has more of a purple tint.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Snake, the S-Tronic is not a true auto which have a torque converter and no clutch, S-Tronid/DSG have two clutches.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

falconmick said:


> Snake, the S-Tronic is not a true auto which have a torque converter and no clutch, S-Tronid/DSG have two clutches.


Just read through the link you provided, it's actually scared me off the S-Tronic a little to be honest but there are some greatly valuable tips in there.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Don't worry too much about DSG, I've had it on another car and it is Oh so smooth.

Here is a useful video on 5 things not to do in a DSG car:






Nav retrofitting - Haven't double checked your potential TT . I was going on the description for the NAV system given for the Riviera Blue car on the Audi approved website. When you look at the title given for the nav feature above the icons, they vary. If you click on the option picture itself you get the full feature description pop up, and it surprising how these vary too. The Riviera Blue car had IIRC just had the nav part in the full description, so no mention of Audi Connect, or Audi Phone box. I asked Mo at the dealership about it and he confirmed it was not a factory fitted option, therefore could only be a retrofit. HazzyDayz told me they do work for the dealer. Hence my assumption.

The car I bought (elsewhere in the UK) was supposed to have Audi Phone Box, it was in the description, but there was no rubber pad with a phone logo in the compartment, and when I asked, MK Audi confirmed it didn't have it. I wasn't best pleased. The car had twice the mileage stated on their adverts too - not impressed.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

MClaine55 said:


> Don't worry too much about DSG, I've had it on another car and it is Oh so smooth.
> 
> Here is a useful video on 5 things not to do in a DSG car:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I wouldn't have been happy if the car had twice the milage and missing features. I have already made it clear that if there is anything thats not up to standard I will walk away. It too much money to just accept something I am not really happy with. Plenty of other TT's out there! So we shall see....

UPDATE: Audi have confirmed that the navigation is a retrofit and no Audi Connect. In real world terms what does this actually mean? I presume I can't use Google Earth?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

MClaine55 said:


> The car I bought (elsewhere in the UK) was supposed to have Audi Phone Box, it was in the description, but there was no rubber pad with a phone logo in the compartment, and when I asked, MK Audi confirmed it didn't have it. I wasn't best pleased. The car had twice the mileage stated on their adverts too - not impressed.


I tend to agree with Snake's comment. Do you mean 2k vs 1k miles (not so bad), or 10k vs 5K? If the latter (or worse) then they would have been keeping it ("product not as described"), or reducing the price significantly.

Regarding the phone box, I was checking phone compatibility (re: wireless charging) earlier and came across an Audi charger that might be of interest. It says it works with "all smartphones", but surely this must just be those that are Qi enabled? It also says that it is "compatible as an addition to the Audi phone box", but its not clear (to me) exactly what this means. Maybe it just means that it will physically fit in the cubby! It must be aimed at customers who don't have the proper phone box option, otherwise it wouldn't make sense.

https://store.audi.co.uk/audi-qi-wirele ... 51191.html


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Connect gives you google earth on the nav plus other features like weather, twitter and other stuff but is of debatable use, especially when driving. For me I wanted google earth having had it before but the standard nav screen is fine. Not sure if 
I recall seeing on the forum somewhere that it might be possible to add Audi Connect on a retrofit.

Just one other thing your car has the super sports seats so watch out for the issue with plastic fittings, I think on the side around the air bag?.???

Oh and those 20" inches are kerb magnets, so make sure they don't need refurbishing. I didn't accept mine until I was satisfied with the repairs.

Sorry about the negatives but you have to be aware. It's a smashin' car and that exclusive blue is a rarity......enjoy


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

The frameless windows stick in the rubber seals all the time in cold weather and the cabin steams up pretty rapidly. No wiper on rear window means you often can't see anything due to rain.

Get the parking sensors and reverse camera because you can't see very well since the pillars are thick. Also I suck at parking but the car doesn't help.

I'm sure you know of most of these issues given previous TT ownership

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

MClaine55 said:


> Connect gives you google earth on the nav plus other features like weather, twitter and other stuff but is of debatable use, especially when driving. For me I wanted google earth having had it before but the standard nav screen is fine. Not sure if
> I recall seeing on the forum somewhere that it might be possible to add Audi Connect on a retrofit.
> 
> Just one other thing your car has the super sports seats so watch out for the issue with plastic fittings, I think on the side around the air bag?.???
> ...


The only option on my black edition is the connect package, which a dealer tried to tell me I would never use and that it wouldn't add resale value because nobody wants it. Jokes on him, I use it daily because of the live traffic updates on my commute. It's saved me literally days of my life sitting in traffic already.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies all, most of the Audi Connect features I am not interested in. But live traffic would be a huge bonus, I also quite fancied having Google Earth also rather than the standard nav.

If I do go ahead I may also get CarPlay retrofitted at some point, although early indications are that the car already does everything that I need without it.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Snake TT said:


> Thanks for the replies all, most of the Audi Connect features I am not interested in. But live traffic would be a huge bonus, I also quite fancied having Google Earth also rather than the standard nav.
> 
> If I do go ahead I may also get CarPlay retrofitted at some point, although early indications are that the car already does everything that I need without it.


When I was purchasing mine the dealer told me that the Google Earth Nav/Live Traffic could be retrofitted, just not the other Audi Connect features (which aren't useful anyway). It sounded like it was just a case of 'having the right USB stick.'

Without the phone interface you won't be able to read and reply to messages on the dash but you can still play music properly from your phone and make/receive calls. Just not from Whatsapp.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

flukey said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies all, most of the Audi Connect features I am not interested in. But live traffic would be a huge bonus, I also quite fancied having Google Earth also rather than the standard nav.
> ...


That would be great might mention it to the dealer and see what they say. Looks like its definitely going ahead so I should be the owner of a Mk3 by the middle of next week. 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's a stunning colour snake but how did you realise the nav was a retrofit rather than from the factory?


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

bhoy78 said:


> That's a stunning colour snake but how did you realise the nav was a retrofit rather than from the factory?


Thanks 

I asked the dealer directly if the car had Audi Connect and he volunteered the information that the nav was a retrofit and the maps are installed rather than live, so no data connection required etc.

One question for any of you guys: Is the controller for the virtual cockpit a box in the glovebox? Is there anywhere I can read up a bit more on this, for example what it does exactly and what card slots it has etc.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Download the owners manual from the General Specs section here: viewtopic.php?f=106&t=1086778

If the car does not have a SIM card slot for data then the glovebox unit will have 2 standard size SD card slots, for music and map updates (if required or possible)


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Snake TT said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a stunning colour snake but how did you realise the nav was a retrofit rather than from the factory?
> ...


There's a sim card slot in the glovebox where you can put a data sim and get the live maps. I bought a pay as you go one for £30 and it's lasted 6 months and still going. The live maps re-route you around traffic, so if your commute can be quite congested it's a life-saver.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

brittan said:


> Download the owners manual from the General Specs section here: viewtopic.php?f=106&t=1086778
> 
> If the car does not have a SIM card slot for data then the glovebox unit will have 2 standard size SD card slots, for music and map updates (if required or possible)


Awesome thanks.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

flukey said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


Without Audi Connect is there still a sim card slot or would it be absent?


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Snake TT said:


> Without Audi Connect is there still a sim card slot or would it be absent?


Hmm I'm actually not sure, since if you don't have Audi connect (which comes with the nav) then I can't see why it would need to be there. I guess this one falls to someone without the Tech Pack.

There still is some level of traffic on the nav without the SIM (I think it comes via radio??) and its quite inaccurate (from my experience using mine without the SIM).

I hope they just stick it there anyway as a cost saver for your sake!


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Well after a very long drive, it turned out to be worth it and I left in my new Mk3. The long drive home was superb and I am very happy with the car. Decent pics to follow soon.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Without Audi Connect is there still a sim card slot or would it be absent?[/quote]

In a retro fitted Navi, usually its MIB1 which has no sim card slot.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

CipherTT said:


> Without Audi Connect is there still a sim card slot or would it be absent?


In a retro fitted Navi, usually its MIB1 which has no sim card slot.[/quote]
Thanks Cipher, can confirm that mine has 2 SD card slots but no sim slot. Also it can play DVD's, not sure if that is standard or part of the nav retrofit?


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

flukey said:


> MClaine55 said:
> 
> 
> > Connect gives you google earth on the nav plus other features like weather, twitter and other stuff but is of debatable use, especially when driving. For me I wanted google earth having had it before but the standard nav screen is fine. Not sure if
> ...


Jokes on you. Audi connect is a load of shit and the rep was right. I use google maps, because Audi real time traffic is bollox.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Isn't that just YOUR opinion..
If you're happy with it, cool, if you're not/don't like it, dont be negative before the negative police turn up again and lambast you.. 

http://www.dorkly.com/post/85811/online ... vs-reality


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Audi On-line traffic info works great for me. 
Thought it had let me down the other day when I got stuck in roadworks but later found that there was a snarl up on the only other alternative route. So seems smart enough to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Isn't that just YOUR opinion..
> If you're happy with it, cool, if you're not/don't like it, dont be negative before the negative police turn up again and lambast you..
> 
> http://www.dorkly.com/post/85811/online ... vs-reality


Not really an opinion...The audi satnav isn't fantastic, and neither is the real-time updates. Audi connect as a whole is a bit of a novelty in this car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So "in your" opinion only then.. or is it just fact, not an opinion the 1.8 sucks based on the TTS owner personal experience in other thread? :lol: 
Mines both fantastic and real time...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

+1


----------

